# Myths of the Far Future [PATHFINDER] Player's Guide - exclusively at Paizo.com



## Morrus

Now available EXCLUSIVELY from Paizo.com.

[h=3]What is this book?[/h]
This book serves two purposes: first, it’s the _Player’s Guide _for our _Myths of the Far Future_ ruleset for the _Pathfinder Roleplaying Game_; and second, it is also an introduction to the _Santiago: A Myth of the Far Future _Adventure Path.

[h=3]Myths of the Far Future[/h]
_Myths of the Far Future_ is the overall title for our “*Pathfinder Roleplaying Game in the far future*” ruleset. It includes a default setting, but is also designed to allow you to create your own “myths of the far future.” Using the rules presented herein, you should find enough information to play futuristic characters in any far future setting of your own making. We’ve taken an approach of “reskinning” the existing rules, so everything should be familiar—although some of the names have been changed for their own protection!

Your GM has a companion book called the _Campaign Guide_. He or she will be able to use that book to create adventures in our far future setting, or to create a new and unique setting. Our default setting has a technological feel, and does not feature magic, but this is not an ironclad rule. See page xx for ideas for other settings.

[h=3]SANTIAGO[/h]
_SANTIAGO: A Myth of the Far Future_ is an 11-part adventure path set in the _Myths of the Far Future _default galaxy, wherein the players embark on the hunt for the greatest outlaw of them all in order to collect the enormous bounty promised to anyone who brings him to agents of the Democracy. But Santiago is merely one of an infinite number of possible “myths of the far future,” and between the material in this book and the material your GM has access to in the_ Campaign Guide_, you could find yourself playing different adventures in our default setting, or, indeed, in an entirely new setting of your and your GM’s creation.


----------



## trancejeremy

If this does well, will we see more APs based on his stuff in the _Birthright_ universe?


----------



## Lord Mhoram

Whooo I like the Pioneers. I love monks and I love cyborgs. 

Using this would be so easy to do Dragonstar... not that you guys don't comment on that anyway. 

This is something that I *will* purchase


----------



## Zaister

This looks interesting!


----------



## Morrus

trancejeremy said:


> If this does well, will we see more APs based on his stuff in the _Birthright_ universe?




That's a long way off and a big maybe, but our license permits that, yes.


----------



## malcolm_n

I grow more excited about this project every time I see reactions like what we've had so far. I cannot wait for you guys to finally see the first module. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## Morrus

This will be in the Paizo store soon (and not free).  It will be removed from here the moment it appears there, which is as soon as Paizo staff aproves it.


----------



## Eru the One

Silver Subscribers will get this for free still, or is that changing going forward?


----------



## Morrus

Eru the One said:


> Silver Subscribers will get this for free still, or is that changing going forward?




Yes, any "exclusive" language by me never affects silver subscribers who will always get everything.  It just won't be at RPGNow.


----------



## trancejeremy

Typo in the Paizo store description



> The BIRTHRIGHT universe is *out* own Milky Way in the far future



, should be our.

This inspired me to re-read _Santiago_.  Really good book. I still like the _Widowmaker_ novels better, and _The Dark Lady_ is probably my favorite (and also a great inspiration for inserting fantasy into this), but I think judged solely on how well it's written_, Santiago_ is the best.


----------



## Kamaloo

Is there any date on when we can expect the Pathfinder Campaign Guide, or the adventures?

Calling the setting Birthright makes me confuse it with the Birthright RPG, though.


----------



## Morrus

K. Amaloo said:


> Calling the setting Birthright makes me confuse it with the Birthright RPG, though.




You'll have to take that up with Mike Resnick 30 years ago!


----------



## malcolm_n

Morrus said:


> You'll have to take that up with Mike Resnick 30 years ago!



You beat me to it.


----------



## malcolm_n

K. Amaloo said:


> Is there any date on when we can expect the Pathfinder Campaign Guide, or the adventures?
> 
> Calling the setting Birthright makes me confuse it with the Birthright RPG, though.



I have no date to offer positively, but if Morrus' recent posts and new website for the AP are to be believed, I'd say we'll see something really soon. That would ensure we get a couple of the modules in before end of year.


----------

